# My experience using a Jaboa 3.4 doser



## steveno (19 Jul 2020)

I've recently purchased an Jaboa 3.4 dosing unit, and thought I would post my experience using this device.

The unit was purchased from Aliexpress and was brought as part of set that included 5m of tubing and acrylic tank clamp to run the tubing, at the time it cost me £63, and also include a UK plug convertor as power adapter is a 2 pin type.  This doser is their latest model, and has 4 channels, there is also single channel unit available.

This model is quite a bit smaller that their previous model.














This is picture of the unit set up, the dosing container where purchased form my local aquarium store, but any old container could be used. Something to be mindful of, that i was aware until recently is that fertilizers will deteriorate over time if exposed to natural  light so i have now made a simple enclosure to cover the unit and dosing container and have also ordered some black tubing.






The acrylic tank clamp, not the prettiest so I'm going to  look for something a little more discrete.

The instruction that came with the device left a lot to be desired so here is a bried description of how to use device.
The unit only connects using 2.4GHz WIFI connection, you need to connect your phone to this WiFi channel, before your phone will connect with this unit. To connect you need to set up an Jaboa account and download their app on to your mobile. The app seems relatively easy to use, the app allows you to  control each channel/dosing head and set programs independently.




 


Once connected to calibrate each channel/head you hit the three little dots in top right hand corner, and set the time of how long it takes to dose a specific amount of liquid. There are few YouTube videos on how you calibrate this particular unit.









The app that controls the unit seems works on a 24 hour cycle, you can set each head to dose specific amounts of liquid fert's over the course of the day and then set daily (24 hours) intervals between dosages. To get into the controls for each head (channel), you hold down the corresponding channel button on the main page. When you hit the run programme button a green clock icon will appear next to channel button on main page. Please note you also need to ensure device is turned on on the main page  (where you select each channel). The on/off button in the individual channel allow to manually control the device.









Relatively easy up to now, this where it gets a little more complicated. To get the unit to dose on alternate days,  it seems you have to turn on programmed cycle for each heads on alternate days. However there is an down side if you happen unplug or have a power cut the heads will restart the cycle and result in both heads powering on at the same time, which means the head end up dosing on the same day .
Apparently the older models also had a similar issue and there is a work around that is discuss in the following post:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ative-index-with-jebao-jecod-dp-series.37255/

From my own experience this unit did seem to retain the programmed dose cycle even after being unplugged, and can also be connected and controlled remotely providing the device remains connected to the WIFI/ router.

Really like the new Jaboa doser, as it really easy to use thou i don't have much experience using other auto dosing units.


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Jul 2020)

Well done @steveno 
Is the adaptor anything like the one in the video? I had a product from Asia recently supplied with a 2 pin DC adaptor and one of these 'death adaptors' to convert me to a UK 3 pin; if it is then I suggest you stop using it immediately and smash it with a hammer.
You should get a quality, replacement UK style DC adaptor for around £10.


----------



## Melll (19 Jul 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Well done @steveno
> Is the adaptor anything like the one in the video? I had a product from Asia recently supplied with a 2 pin DC adaptor and one of these 'death adaptors' to convert me to a UK 3 pin; if it is then I suggest you stop using it immediately and smash it with a hammer.
> You should get a quality, replacement UK style DC adaptor for around £10.





That is well worth knowing about, thank you for posting 👍


----------



## steveno (19 Jul 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Is the adaptor anything like the one in the video? I had a product from Asia recently supplied with a 2 pin DC adaptor and one of these 'death adaptors' to convert me to a UK 3 pin; if it is then I suggest you stop using it immediately and smash it with a hammer.



Thxs, better get my hammer out then...


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Thxs, better get my hammer out then...


Yes, it's a very real risk, as are some of the cheaper DC adaptors as I found out first hand.
Let's see if we can find out the correct size for the benefit of everyone, I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## Nick72 (19 Jul 2020)

It's a 12v 1.5 amp.  I replaced it with a 12v 2 amp UK three pin DC adapter.


----------



## Paul Willi (20 Jul 2020)

Hi
A universal to uk travel adaptor should be ok, from shops such as Curry’s they have a Masterplug 4.99. Ideally should be fused and would  come with a 13amp but should fit a 2amp. Would avoid buying them from eBay etc.
Cheers 🍻


----------



## rebel (20 Jul 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> I suggest you stop using it immediately and smash it with a hammer.


LMAO!  Or take it apart carefully and start a channel like Bigclivedotcom.


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Jul 2020)

Nick72 said:


> It's a 12v 1.5 amp. I replaced it with a 12v 2 amp UK three pin DC adapter.


Easiest, and safest option in my opinion just changing the adaptor for a new UK 3 pin type. 
Don't forget it's positive polarity too  (which most are) Providing the output is 1.5 Amp  (or greater) and it's a 12V DC output that's the things that matter.
Do you know what size the DC plug connector is?  I'd imagine it's 5.5x2.5mm or 5.5x2.1mm but worth finding out what is the correct size which is what I'd meant.


Paul Willi said:


> A universal to uk travel adaptor should be ok, from shops such as Curry’s they have a Masterplug 4.99


Why bother with the travel adaptor if for not a lot more you can just use a new UK style DC adaptor then plug it straight in with no further adaptors?


rebel said:


> LMAO! Or take it apart carefully and start a channel like Bigclivedotcom


You could if you felt compelled  I think this kind of thing is a very real threat when ordering things this way and these adaptors really are that unsafe so worth destroying to stop people getting it out of the rubbish anywhere along the line.


Paul Willi said:


> Would avoid buying them from eBay etc


I had a dodgy UK DC adaptor plug a little while back which came with a product from a reputable company so worth inspecting any you have in my opinion.
Even some normal 'UK plug' styles can be questionable and had one arrive with a 16 Amp fuse fitted (UK is 13 Amp maximum) and strange shape to it - I don't know all the regulations but know for sure these didn't meet them either!


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

I've had a look on Amazon and found a UK acad adaptor that seem to provide the the correct out put, do you think i could use this, no idea whether it is positive polarity? 





Picture of orignal acad adaptor, note it has a pin adapter fixed, it actually a 2 pin flat head american type. Output is 12v = 1.5amp.









Ac adaptor I found on amazon, appears to provide the same output and seems to come with the correct sized connection socket.


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> come with the correct sized connection socket


Do you know it's 5.5x2.1 at this moment in time? if you do then ignore the next part but maybe link in the product as you can't zoom on the photo clearly.


steveno said:


> do you think i could use this


That would depend on the size of the socket on the doser itself. (this is what we're trying to establish in a PM to save clogging the thread up!)
The adaptor you show here is 5.5x2.1mm and the doser might use 5.5x2.5mm or something different again. Versions do exist which are 5.5 and 'universal' so the centre is a sprung loaded connection.
To surmise maybe, maybe not.


steveno said:


> no idea whether it is positive polarity?


Look on the adaptor for a symbol like this and take note of which way the - and + are in relation to the centre and which side of the C is open in relation.
There are variations but as a general rule look for the layout below.


----------



## Nick72 (20 Jul 2020)

The 12v 2amp DC adapter I bought said 

"plug hole: 5.5*2.5mm (compatible for 5.5*2.1mm)"

If that helps any.


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Jul 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Versions do exist which are 5.5 and 'universal' so the centre is a sprung loaded connection.





Nick72 said:


> The 12v 2amp DC adapter I bought said
> 
> "plug hole: 5.5*2.5mm (compatible for 5.5*2.1mm)"


I'd guess you have one of the so called 'universal' ones @Nick72 with a spring loaded centre pin connection so we still don't know if it's 5.5x2.5 or 5.5x2.1 from this


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

Nick72 said:


> plug hole: 5.5*2.5mm (compatible for 5.5*2.1mm)



Thanks Nick.

Here zoom in picture of the alternative ac adaptor, seem to match the one supplied.





I going purchase it, worse if it doesn't fit I will return it.


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Jul 2020)

@steveno what @Nick72 is describing is not what you are buying. If you just take a minute you will find out easily using the lighting controller you have as we discussed in PM.
Remove the lighting controller from any power and try plugging it directly into the back of the doser, if it fits the back of the doser you know it's 5.5x2.1mm, if it's too tight then it's likely 5.5x2.5mm, assuming you have the same controller.


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

Right, sorry 😅 still not had my coffee yet, better check then, yeah I have the same dimmer unit.


----------



## Nick72 (20 Jul 2020)

Made some progress tonight installing cheap DIY dosing bottles.

Still waiting for the tubing clamp for the rim of the tank.

Once that's here it's calibration and all set.





(Sorry - don't know why photo has rotated - never done that before)

As I said in the other thread, I can't believe you can control the Jebao 3.4 remotely.

I set up a program while at work today.  Still not really believing what I was seeing, turned the phone off completely before getting home.

And yes, 18:20 channel one tries to pump 5ml.

Incredible!  The world had clearly moved on and left me behind.

I doubt that I will ever need to set the pumps from a distance, but it's impressive none the less.


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

Nick72 said:


> Once that's here it's calibration and all set


I don't think you could  fit anything else in there if you tried 😅.

Not sure if you have been following my journal of late but London dragon very kindly described how he made an all in one fertiliser solution, effectively does away the need to dose micro and macros on alternate days, it seems to be working out very well for him. 

At the moment I have my doser set up as you suggested, but might consider making all in one fertiliser solution.  I dose addition iron, so i would keep that separate, but the convenience of just one fertiliser solution would seems beneficial.

Yeah, I like the fact that you can remotely control the doser.


----------



## Nick72 (20 Jul 2020)

Ha ha, I know.  I dream of buying a four foot tank just to get some more cabinet space.

I have been following with interest, but I'm not ready to give up the freedom to add a little extra Phosphorus here and a little less Nitrate there, when I want to.

My bottles are 1) KNO3 2)KH2PO4 3)CSM+B+FE 4) Excel 

That still leaves my dry dosing Epsom Salts for Mg and Calcium Carbonate for Ca on water change days.

I'd never say never but I'm happier keeping everything separate for the time being.


----------



## steveno (21 Jul 2020)

Hiya, just thought I would let you know the replacement ac adapter for doser arrived today, it fixed perfectly, and seems to be working fine.

Here a link to ac adaptor I purchased for anyone interested (I hope its ok for me to post this link):

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07HFXR4MM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_4VTfFbD5WACD5

£7.92 is a small price to pay for peace of mind.


----------

